# Southern Redemption 3D Archery Shoot Saturday March 25th



## bassfishga (Mar 14, 2017)

Southern Redemption 3D Archery Shoot
Saturday February 25, 2017
943 Sandefur Rd. Meansville Ga

Shooting Times: 10am to 3pm start times. 

Classes:
Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50 yrds.– 290 FPS Max.

Women’s Open - $25 50% Payback – Max 45yrds. – 280FPS Max

Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

High School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds. - 260FPS Max - Known

Middle School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds - 240 FPS Max - Known

Elementary School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 20yrds - 220 FPS Max Known

Fun $15

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd 

ASA Target Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Hope everyone makes it out to enjoy a day of archery with us, family and friends and hopefully weather will be good.. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me @ 770-584-8028.


----------



## flkbowhunter (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 25, 2017)

Headed your way !


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 25, 2017)

It was a hoot. Thanks for the ride !


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks for coming out.  Glad you enjoyed it, great weather today to shoot 3D.


----------

